# New results after RAI



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

i had a t4 - 75
tsh - 0.02

Now after rai and on 20mg carbinazole

t4 - 2.8
TSH - 39.8

Im told thats hypothyroid

im told i have graves and the results said autoimmune 2(degrees?) not sre i understand that one.

any help please


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> i had a t4 - 75
> tsh - 0.02
> 
> Now after rai and on 20mg carbinazole
> ...


Hi and welcome Fuzzy!! When did you have the RAI and are you still on the Carbamizole or have they taken you off that and put you on thyroxine replacement?


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

i had rai in october last year so nearly 6 months ago now.

i came off carbinazole only 1 week ago as i had continued to be over active for a while after rai

i have improved in this week but still not right, very cold and hoarse voice


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> i had rai in october last year so nearly 6 months ago now.
> 
> i came off carbinazole only 1 week ago as i had continued to be over active for a while after rai
> 
> i have improved in this week but still not right, very cold and hoarse voice


Yes; your doctor should be placing you on thyroxine replacement. Have you talked to him/her about this. Being hypo can be just as bad as hyper so please do call your doctor and ask to be placed on thyroxine replacement.

Let us know.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

Andros said:


> Yes; your doctor should be placing you on thyroxine replacement. Have you talk to him/her about this. Being hypo can be just as bad as hyper so please do call your doctor and ask to be placed on thyroxine replacement.
> 
> Let us know.


thanks,

are there any long term issues with being under for too long?

fuzzy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> thanks,
> 
> are there any long term issues with being under for too long?
> 
> fuzzy


Absolutely. Heart damage, IBS, fibromyalgia and a host of other problems. Hair falling out, dry skin.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

endo says he wants me to wait a month before reassessing giving time for carbinazole to stop working?????????
felt better for a couple of days, signed off work for 2 weeks but still so so tired


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> endo says he wants me to wait a month before reassessing giving time for carbinazole to stop working?????????
> felt better for a couple of days, signed off work for 2 weeks but still so so tired


I find that to be a bit unreasonable given the 1/2 life is so short.

They inhibit oxidation and organification of iodide and the coupling of iodotyrosines. In high doses can inhibit the peripheral conversion of T4 to T3 Carbimazole (Neomercazole) converted to Methimazole (Trapazole) 5mg tablet 4-14hour half life. 20-60mg/day in 1-3 doses Propylthiouracil 50mg tablet 1-2hour half life. 300-1200mg/day in 4 doses.

http://www.anaesthetist.com/anaes/patient/Findex.htm#thyroid.htm

If it was still working, your TSH would not have shot up like that. Pooey and double pooey.

If you want more verification, put Carbimazole, half-life in your search engine.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

i hear what your saying. i can only presume he thinks that i will shoot back p once off carbinazole and that 2.8 was only because i have been on 40mg a day until 2 weeks ago and 20mg until last week. therefore presuming my body will regulate back up to a good level. i do feel better but not right. also, wont the rai still be working a little? therefore i can come off carbinazole, the t4 goes up but rai still working knocking it down??????????????? without a blood test it is just speculation. i can handle doing nothing for a month but feel guilty being off work


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> i hear what your saying. i can only presume he thinks that i will shoot back p once off carbinazole and that 2.8 was only because i have been on 40mg a day until 2 weeks ago and 20mg until last week. therefore presuming my body will regulate back up to a good level. i do feel better but not right. also, wont the rai still be working a little? therefore i can come off carbinazole, the t4 goes up but rai still working knocking it down??????????????? without a blood test it is just speculation. i can handle doing nothing for a month but feel guilty being off work


I hear you! I don't know what to say. That is right; the gland is still dying I would think. Harumph.

Well; if you are feeling poorly, don't hesitate to call your doctor.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

success!!!!!!!

i have brought my appontment forward 2 weeks. ill get my bloods checked on monday and see the endo the monday after, thats when my sick not runs out. ill see what he says and take it from there


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

im feeling alot bette. off to get bloods taken, see endo next mnday for results, ill let you know what they are but i presume they have improved, how much iv no idea?


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

results
TSH - 50
TF4 - 2.0

Started on thyroxine 50mg today


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> results
> TSH - 50
> TF4 - 2.0
> 
> Started on thyroxine 50mg today


Thank God!!! You are really in hypo territory now.

I wonder if in the future you can post your ranges? We could help you a lot better if you would or could.

Now, let us know how you do. You "should" be going for labs every 8 weeks for further titration of thyroxine as needed.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

Andros said:


> Thank God!!! You are really in hypo territory now.
> 
> I wonder if in the future you can post your ranges? We could help you a lot better if you would or could.
> 
> Now, let us know how you do. You "should" be going for labs every 8 weeks for further titration of thyroxine as needed.


what are ranges?

i return for blood tests in 5 weeks and results in 6


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> what are ranges?
> 
> i return for blood tests in 5 weeks and results in 6


A range is a suggested area into which your numbers should fall.

Example: TSH Result 1.02 Range 0.3-3.0

Different labs use different ranges.

Okay, 5 weeks is good. Let us know please!


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

will do - good luck all


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

OMG! You poor thing! I can't imagine how bad you must be feeling! I sure hope the medication starts making you feel better sooon!

Hillary


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks for the responses.

I feel better but not right, im still off work.

i want to get back, i enjoy my job, i feel guilty for being off, i sometimes feel ok and could work. Do i go back in? i am worried that i will do too much and have to go off again? thats my dilema. I could ask the doctor for a 50percent sick note and go back part time for a month, anyone had this same dilema?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> thanks for the responses.
> 
> I feel better but not right, im still off work.
> 
> i want to get back, i enjoy my job, i feel guilty for being off, i sometimes feel ok and could work. Do i go back in? i am worried that i will do too much and have to go off again? thats my dilema. I could ask the doctor for a 50percent sick note and go back part time for a month, anyone had this same dilema?


During the titration process, one needs to take into account what they are going to be doing every single day and that includes going to work. Your meds have to be titrated to what you do every single day.

So, if your job is not too physical or even if it is,I would go back to work. Of course I am cognizant of the fact that I am not you!:anim_63:

Hope you feel better and many hugs.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

well im starting to feel better after 3 weeks on leveroxine 50mg, go back to hospital in 4 weeks and may have it upped, looking positive though


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> well im starting to feel better after 3 weeks on leveroxine 50mg, go back to hospital in 4 weeks and may have it upped, looking positive though


What wonderful news. Thank you for sharing with us and please let us know how you progress.

Feeling better is so strange, isn't it? At first, I was amazed.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

yeh, when im feeling better and people ask me how i am i reply 'i feel fantastic'. im not strictly speaking feeling fantastic as its all relative, the week before i couldnt lift a cup of coffee to my mouth so being able to walk the dog is fantastic!
i met the employers medical oficer last month and said i was hoping to return to work soon. since then my latest med results were worse and i took a little down turn. now i feel tired and symptomatic 50 percent of the day instead of 95 percent of the day. i am off work until i see the endo next month. they have called me in to explain why i am not in work when the medical officer said i was fit to do so. im so annoyed, how can he override my own doctor and endo? i have a report saying i got worse, i arrnaged my own meeting with my management team to update them last week. they did not ask me but told me i must go in


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> yeh, when im feeling better and people ask me how i am i reply 'i feel fantastic'. im not strictly speaking feeling fantastic as its all relative, the week before i couldnt lift a cup of coffee to my mouth so being able to walk the dog is fantastic!
> i met the employers medical oficer last month and said i was hoping to return to work soon. since then my latest med results were worse and i took a little down turn. now i feel tired and symptomatic 50 percent of the day instead of 95 percent of the day. i am off work until i see the endo next month. they have called me in to explain why i am not in work when the medical officer said i was fit to do so. im so annoyed, how can he override my own doctor and endo? i have a report saying i got worse, i arrnaged my own meeting with my management team to update them last week. they did not ask me but told me i must go in


I think you need to get labs and get your thyroxine tweaked. When can you do that?


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

i am due back in in 3 weeks time. get my tests done in 2 weeks time.
The endo is pretty good, he has put me on 50mg knowing its not gonna be enough, he considered starting me on 100mg but with my history of AF he doesnt want to risk putting my doses up quickly. he admits its just a waiting game. i can handle it but feel under pressure from work


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> i am due back in in 3 weeks time. get my tests done in 2 weeks time.
> The endo is pretty good, he has put me on 50mg knowing its not gonna be enough, he considered starting me on 100mg but with my history of AF he doesnt want to risk putting my doses up quickly. he admits its just a waiting game. i can handle it but feel under pressure from work


Haste "is" waste in these circumstance. I applaud your endo for that. Slow titration gets the best end results.

When the chips are down we often see another side of people we did not know existed. Meaning the work situation. Just kind of blows a person's mind away.

{{{{fuzzy}}}}


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

well the works med officer agreed with my endo. he says i should not be in work and it may take 6 months to get right! id like to be there when the big boss sees the report, a report he paid for to try and catch me out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

had my bloods taken today, see endo next Monday, no idea were my results will be, my guess is they will be closer to were they should be but not quite right


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> had my bloods taken today, see endo next Monday, no idea were my results will be, my guess is they will be closer to were they should be but not quite right


Glad you had your labs taken. How do you feel? I guess you won't know anything until you see doc in what; 2 weeks?

You "must" let us know.

Sending a hug {{{{fuzzy}}}}


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't have any advice other than what Andros has already said, but I wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you and I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

ok, blood tests are back, TSH = 30, T4 = 6.0.

targets are TSH =0.1 and t4 = 20

Im expected back work part time next week! not sure if i am up for it or not.

they have upped me from 50mg to 75mg, i was hoping to go onto 100mg, he said i will prob end up on that in 6 weeks when i return

dave


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> ok, blood tests are back, TSH = 30, T4 = 6.0.
> 
> targets are TSH =0.1 and t4 = 20
> 
> ...


Hi, Dave!! Well...................you sure are in hypo land. How do you feel??? Is it a slow go for ya'?

I'll bet you will be glad to get back to work. When did you start on the 75 mcg.?

I think you mean mcg.; not mg. Right?


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

Andros said:


> Hi, Dave!! Well...................you sure are in hypo land. How do you feel??? Is it a slow go for ya'?
> 
> I'll bet you will be glad to get back to work. When did you start on the 75 mcg.?
> 
> I think you mean mcg.; not mg. Right?


i presume 75mcg if thats the correct unit
i started yesterday, im still tired and opiling weight on, 18stone8lb's. i was around 15 just before xmas!shuks, at 6foot2 i can carry it just abouts
im so so about work, just hope i deal with it ok. i go back to the endo in july, i hope i get the all clear by then, or as close as we can be to all clear

theres lots of changes at work, redundancies are coming so im better in there so i can keep up to date with things


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> i presume 75mcg if thats the correct unit
> i started yesterday, im still tired and opiling weight on, 18stone8lb's. i was around 15 just before xmas!shuks, at 6foot2 i can carry it just abouts
> im so so about work, just hope i deal with it ok. i go back to the endo in july, i hope i get the all clear by then, or as close as we can be to all clear
> 
> theres lots of changes at work, redundancies are coming so im better in there so i can keep up to date with things


Yes indeed;one needs to be front and center to protect their job these days.

Well, good.Doc is seeing you in a timely fashion for titration of your meds. It should not be long and you will feel sooooooooooooo much better.

I do believe that is mcg.on your dose.

Take care and keep us informed. Also let us know if we can help you in any way!


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

how easy is it to loose weight gained through being hypo? im hoping a good diet and exercise should take care of it but at the mo i dont have the strength to do any exercise. i like walking and when fit enough can easy do 10 mile a week over a few nights. i walked 3 miles yesteday and took my time and today iv not managed to get off the settee!!!! its just wiped me out!

any advice or support, im a bit down about my weight


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> how easy is it to loose weight gained through being hypo? im hoping a good diet and exercise should take care of it but at the mo i dont have the strength to do any exercise. i like walking and when fit enough can easy do 10 mile a week over a few nights. i walked 3 miles yesteday and took my time and today iv not managed to get off the settee!!!! its just wiped me out!
> 
> any advice or support, im a bit down about my weight


Okay; be kind to yourself and patient about your weight. The closer you get to euthyroid (feeling good and numbers are where they are good for you), you will start to lose weight.

Walk but don't push so hard. Many years ago, I could barely walk 1/4 mile. It took me a year of walking nearly every day to do 4 miles in under and hour. At that point, I knew I was ready for the gym and then that was like starting all over but I did it. By crackies; I shore did!!! Lost all the weight and am "very" fit 67 year old.

What diet are you on? For most of us, high protein,low complex carbs works really good. The key to any diet would be portion control. Shrink your stomach, shrink your desires.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

cheers andros

about 6 years ago my weight had gone up to about 18stone and i lost weight by using the milkshake method and a large salad for my dinner. my deit at the mo is all ovr the place, with not working i have no structure so just eat when im hungry, not good i know

i got back to work next week so that should help me plan out my day and diet. i have a sweet tooth but good will power, the hard thing is having kds we have alot of sweets about the house, now im older will i have the same will power i did 6 years ago.?????

well, i suppose ill just have to wait for the meds to get settled and have a go at losing weight!
ill get back into my walking, see how it goes
take care


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there!! Sorry it took me so long to get to this! Ok, yes, be kind to yourself about losing the weight. However, once you get a little better situated on your medication, the weight will come off better. I have fought weight issues for years, but now since being on Synthroid, the weight does seem to be coming off better. Now, don't get me wrong, it isn't falling off like crazy or anything, but it is coming off. I'm seeing a lot of toning going on rather than straight pounds coming off, but I'm ok with it so long as it's getting there one way or another!


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

iv decided to try to diet for a week and see if it makes any differecne, im not sure im going to make any substantial changes or loses whilst my meds are being slowly increased.
ill let you know how it goes


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> cheers andros
> 
> about 6 years ago my weight had gone up to about 18stone and i lost weight by using the milkshake method and a large salad for my dinner. my deit at the mo is all ovr the place, with not working i have no structure so just eat when im hungry, not good i know
> 
> ...


Hey...................what worked before should work now. Make your protein milkshakes and have at it.

You are tough;once you make up your mind, it's going to happen. Let the kids have the candy but not too much. It's not good for them either. LOL!


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

We call it chocolate andros
i have family in oklahoma, i always have to correct them also,lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> We call it chocolate andros
> i have family in oklahoma, i always have to correct them also,lol


That is interesting. Now I have learned something new! Thanx!


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

im on 75mcg of levothyroxine, my labs before treatment was t4=2 and TSH = 50.Should be T4=20 and TSH =0.1.
What would you expect my dosage to be eventually based on these results? The endo recons possibly 100

also, what does euthroid mean?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> im on 75mcg of levothyroxine, my labs before treatment was t4=2 and TSH = 50.Should be T4=20 and TSH =0.1.
> What would you expect my dosage to be eventually based on these results? The endo recons possibly 100
> 
> also, what does euthroid mean?


Euthyroid means the state in which the patient is functioning and feeling normal. (As if we could remember what normal was!explode)

Anyway, yes................it is possible. You could level out on 88 mcg or even 112 mcg. of T4. It just depends. One thing that does happen as you continue to feel better you do more which in turn necessitates further titration until you are operating at peak capacity.

How are you feeling?


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

its just that my endo report says im in a euthroid state yet my new results are tsh 30 and t4 -6? he pped me to 75 from 50 so to say i am in euthroid state seems a contradiction


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> its just that my endo report says im in a euthroid state yet my new results are tsh 30 and t4 -6? he pped me to 75 from 50 so to say i am in euthroid state seems a contradiction


That happens to be the mother of all contradictions! Is this for real?

Euthyroid: The state of having normal thyroid gland function. As opposed to hyperthyroid (overactive thyroid) and hypothyroid (underactive thyroid).

http://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=11352

You are most definitely hyporthyroid w/ a TSH of 30 and T4 in the basement.

Have you had any antibodies' tests by the way?

{{{{fuzzy}}}}


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

i was diagnosed with graves disease when first diagnosed, is this what u mean?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> That happens to be the mother of all contradictions! Is this for real?
> 
> Euthyroid: The state of having normal thyroid gland function. As opposed to hyperthyroid (overactive thyroid) and hypothyroid (underactive thyroid).
> 
> ...


These would be antibodies' tests. The antibodies are what is attacking your thyroid.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies.)

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

one doctor is saw said that the fact i have graves disease shouldnt cause me any trouble after they get my thyroid sorted


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> one doctor is saw said that the fact i have graves disease shouldnt cause me any trouble after they get my thyroid sorted


Well..................I don't know if I can support that theory. It's been a lot of trouble for me and still is to a "certain" degree.

Many of us have permanent damage to our bodies and of course we do have to stay on track w/ our meds and timely check-ups and labs.

I would not say it is a walk in the park but I would say ATTITUDE is everything. I do my best to overcome all obstacles and push on.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

interesting website.
I am 36, when i was 21 i suffered from stress, anxiety and massive weight loss. i went to the docs and they found no problem. The at about 25 i felt ill again and went back to the doctor who only found a poor performing liver as a problem. he told me to stop drinking, i was a young lad who was otherwise in good physical shape and presumed as you would that the problem was alcohol. i didnt drink for 3 months and ate well, rested alot and felt better. he did the tests again and said that the liver was only slightly beter. he told me to organise a biopsy. i was working all over england at the time so never got round to it. because i was eating healthier i felt better so didnt pursue it. when i look back i had all the symptoms of hyperthyroid. i was only diagnosed at 35 after an irregular heart beat frightned my new docotr who got tests done.

Is it possible i was hyperthyroid for 15 years? is it possible it got worse and worse until it affected my heart?

good site by the way


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> interesting website.
> I am 36, when i was 21 i suffered from stress, anxiety and massive weight loss. i went to the docs and they found no problem. The at about 25 i felt ill again and went back to the doctor who only found a poor performing liver as a problem. he told me to stop drinking, i was a young lad who was otherwise in good physical shape and presumed as you would that the problem was alcohol. i didnt drink for 3 months and ate well, rested alot and felt better. he did the tests again and said that the liver was only slightly beter. he told me to organise a biopsy. i was working all over england at the time so never got round to it. because i was eating healthier i felt better so didnt pursue it. when i look back i had all the symptoms of hyperthyroid. i was only diagnosed at 35 after an irregular heart beat frightned my new docotr who got tests done.
> 
> Is it possible i was hyperthyroid for 15 years? is it possible it got worse and worse until it affected my heart?
> ...


It is more than possible. I went 20 w/o a diagnosis. I now have permanent damage to my heart from constant arrhythmia. Mitral Valve prolapse. I also have prolapsed inner organs. And who knows what else? I am to the point where I don't want to know. I am 67 and I just push on. LOL!!

And you add to the site. You know what they say, "It takes a village!" But I could not agree more, we have some awesome folks here.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

well youv done well to get to 67 with all that u been through.
i have trivial mitral valve problem but hopefully not much else. how long from feeling ill to being dianosed did it take you?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> well youv done well to get to 67 with all that u been through.
> i have trivial mitral valve problem but hopefully not much else. how long from feeling ill to being dianosed did it take you?


Ill for 20 years; is that what you mean? The only reason I was diagnosed is because I had a thyroid storm and almost kicked the bucket as they say.

That is why there is so much damage. You also! If found and treated early on, the damage would be minimal if at all.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

the doctor said that i had suffered from storm but im not convinced. i was certainly very very high. i may have some long term damage to heart and liver but im thinkin and oping it will be minimal. i think it was 15 years before diagnosed. i presume it was only just over and continually built up over years until i was very ill. 
iv done 3 half days in work and i am very tired, glad to be back but i have to listen to my body, just want a queit weekend and head back to work monday


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> the doctor said that i had suffered from storm but im not convinced. i was certainly very very high. i may have some long term damage to heart and liver but im thinkin and oping it will be minimal. i think it was 15 years before diagnosed. i presume it was only just over and continually built up over years until i was very ill.
> iv done 3 half days in work and i am very tired, glad to be back but i have to listen to my body, just want a queit weekend and head back to work monday


You may have had thyrotoxicosis bad but if you had untreated thyroid storm, you most likely would be dead. You go into vascular collapse. No matter what you had or have; it "is" bad.

I am glad you could do 3 1/2 days. That is progress!!!

Please avoid alcohol and any over the counter or prescription meds that could damage the liver further. Your liver will heal if you are kind to it.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

avoid alcohol!!!!!!!!!!! i live in the uk, its almost compulsary, have you ever.
been to the north of england and our precious pubs? Im going watching the rugby this afternoon, not rugby union but rugy league, a different sport which is massive in the north of england. if i dont drink several pints my freinds may well beat me up!!!! i PROMISE YOU I WILL TAKE IT EASY. Idid use to drink a fair bit which isnt uncommon up ere, i rarely drink now
whats thyrotoxicosis?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> avoid alcohol!!!!!!!!!!! i live in the uk, its almost compulsary, have you ever.
> been to the north of england and our precious pubs? Im going watching the rugby this afternoon, not rugby union but rugy league, a different sport which is massive in the north of england. if i dont drink several pints my freinds may well beat me up!!!! i PROMISE YOU I WILL TAKE IT EASY. Idid use to drink a fair bit which isnt uncommon up ere, i rarely drink now
> whats thyrotoxicosis?


Well I hope you have a tough liver!! LOL!

Thyrotoxicosis is an advanced state of hyper.

Thyrotoxicosis
An excess of thyroid hormones in the blood, causing a variety of symptoms that include rapid heart beat, sweating, anxiety, and tremor.

Have fun at the rugby; hope your team wins!


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

we won! 40 odd -20 something. Played alot of kids aswell who are doing well.

I will check my early reports i think they say thyrotoxicosis


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> we won! 40 odd -20 something. Played alot of kids aswell who are doing well.
> 
> I will check my early reports i think they say thyrotoxicosis


Well...................that is just too cool!! Rugby is a tough game; not for wimps!

Yeah; let me know about the thyrotoxicosis please?


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

yep, my report says that i have thyrotoxicosis with graves O(superscript)2. That was when i was first diagnosed 12 months ago


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> yep, my report says that i have thyrotoxicosis with graves O(superscript)2. That was when i was first diagnosed 12 months ago


Well, that is very dangerous also for if left untreated it does cause organ damage and of course the next step could be thyroid storm.

I am very glad you are under the doctor's care. I know you are also.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

andros, what exactly is the difference between thyrotoxicosis and hyperthyroidism?

thanks


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

does anyone know if there is and if so what is the difference between thyrotoxicosis and hyperthyroidism? I presume you cannot be toxic without hyer but can you be hyper without toxic?

Or is it a different name for the same thing. i know andros has written about it but im still not clear, anyone have a link to any info that definse a difference?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> does anyone know if there is and if so what is the difference between thyrotoxicosis and hyperthyroidism? I presume you cannot be toxic without hyer but can you be hyper without toxic?
> 
> Or is it a different name for the same thing. i know andros has written about it but im still not clear, anyone have a link to any info that definse a difference?


Hope this clears it up for you!!

The term hyperthyroidism covers any disease which results in overabundance of thyroid hormone. Other names for hyperthyroidism, or specific diseases within the category, include Graves' disease, diffuse toxic goiter, Basedow's disease, Parry's disease, and thyrotoxicosis. The disease is 10 times more common in women than in men, and the annual incidence of hyperthyroidism in the United States is about one per 1,000 women. Although it occurs at all ages, hyperthyroidism is most likely to occur after the age of 15. There is a form of hyperthyroidism called Neonatal Grave's disease, which occurs in infants born of mothers with Graves' disease. Occult hyperthyroidism may occur in patients over 65 and is characterized by a distinct lack of typical symptoms. Diffuse toxic goiter occurs in as many as 80% of patients with hyperthyroidism.

Hope everyone reads the rest because it is interesting..........

http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/hyperthyroidism

In other words, there are many different degrees of the manifestations of hyperthyroid.

This was a very very good question; I love that!


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks andros, id seen that before very good.

my next pro is, my report says thyrotoxicosis secondry to graves disease, the link says related issues to hyperthyroidism are graves, thyrotoxicosis, plus others. so are they 3 different diseases? i know graves is the thing that caused hyperthyroid but is thyrotoxicosis another name for the same or an additional illness?


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

ok heres an update all,

iv had my bloods checked 2 weeks ago and still no update!phoned the hospital and was told the doc will be in touch by letter but may be another week!
im feelin pretty good on 75mcg, a little up and down but pretty good compared to how i was. my eyes are still sore but what can you do? i smoke about 2 cigs a day, will that affect my eyes?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> ok heres an update all,
> 
> iv had my bloods checked 2 weeks ago and still no update!phoned the hospital and was told the doc will be in touch by letter but may be another week!
> im feelin pretty good on 75mcg, a little up and down but pretty good compared to how i was. my eyes are still sore but what can you do? i smoke about 2 cigs a day, will that affect my eyes?


I am glad to hear you are doing well and feel so much better now. We will be interested in your labs and ranges when you get them and if you care to share.

As an ex-smoker, I don't know how to answer your question. Believe that or not. I have found that chastising is counter productive. You could ask your doc about this if you like. It's hard to say what his or her answer might be.

I say, "Just do your thing and be happy!" Cross one bridge at a time.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks andros, i dont smoke every day, sometimes wont have one for a week and then smoke 3 in a row! the most iv ever smoke is about 5 a day so not a big smoker.

i do have another issue though and dont know if this is worthy of its own thread. i get really bloted now im hypothyroid, iv put on weight, im about 17 1/2stone or 18stone depending on which scales i use! but although my waist is bigger somedays it just pops out like a baloon and wont go down!!! any ideas?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

If your eye issue is Thyroid eye disease, the eye disease appear to be more common in smokers and continuing smoking seems to worsen the eye. 
Cigarette smoking increases the risk for progression of ophthalmopathy after radioiodine therapy and also decreases the efficacy of orbital therapy and glucocorticoid therapy.

I stopped smoking 13 yrs. Quiting with just 2 a day should be a whiz.

"The eyes indicate the antiquity of the soul"
Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

i havnt had a cig since sunday, although ionly smoke 2 a day its been difficult but by weekend ill have it cracked.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

fuzzy said:


> i havnt had a cig since sunday, although ionly smoke 2 a day its been difficult but by weekend ill have it cracked.


Congrats! You can do it.

I did mine cold turkey after 30 some years, 2/3 pks a day depending how long my days and nights were, sometime they ran together.

Keep the good work up and keep us posted. I am enthused girl!


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

not had a cig all week but my eyes are still sore!!! arrrhh


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

You are doing good, so keep it up. For me it was the 2 week hump to get over then it was smooth sailing from there.

How is your weight doing? Most of us have weight issues, some before we had thyroid. Some times it doesn't sneak up on us until we become thyroid.
If we have to diet, we have to diet, sometime it takes a very long time on a very strict diet intake. But if dedicated and true to dieting, we'll get there.

Are you doing anything for your sore eyes? If not, here are some info. that might help;

*Over the counter Topical ointments and artificial tears* may soothe the eyes.
Preservative free and sterile lubricant eye drops and for night time and 
for sleep liquid gel lubricant eye drops with 0.5% methylcellulose and/or 
hypromellose eye drops for lubrication.

*Topical Medication - Steroid Drops*
Corticosteroid drops may help improve symptoms of moderate to severe dry eyes.

*Immunosuppressive Agents - Cyclosporin*; eye drops may also improve inflammation of the eye tissue resulting from dry eyes. It may take several weeks to months to achieve an effect.

*Oral Medications - Antibiotics; *Oral antibiotics can help to treat the conditions resulting in the compromised quality of the tearfilm. Oral antibiotics need to be taken for several months to achieve their full therapeutic value.

*Sunglasses* - when outside, even when overcast day. Inside if lights are bright. These light bulbs (fluorescent) they are trying to pass into law drive me and my eyes crazy.

There are home remedies for swelling too.

Anyway you are doing good - just take it one day at at time with cigs and weight.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> i havnt had a cig since sunday, although ionly smoke 2 a day its been difficult but by weekend ill have it cracked.


You are the bomb. Of course you will have it cracked!! I was a heavy smoker for over 40 years and so was my husband. We weaned ourselves off. Took about 3 months w/ no outside help or meds.

When we were down to 2 cigs each for that day, we looked at each other and laughed. We did not smoke those 2 each and have never ever picked up another cigarette again nor would we.

It was a totally painless process.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

not smoked for 2 weeks and couldnt care for one now, job cracked

just got lab results! TSH 10.5(should be <1) TF4 12.5 (Should be 20), thay have upped me from 75mcg to 100mcg, getting there


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> not smoked for 2 weeks and couldnt care for one now, job cracked
> 
> just got lab results! TSH 10.5(should be <1) TF4 12.5 (Should be 20), thay have upped me from 75mcg to 100mcg, getting there


Wow!! What good news on all fronts. I presume you are seeing an ophthalmologist for your eyes? They must be treated independently of the thyroid.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

fuzzy said:


> not smoked for 2 weeks and couldnt care for one now, job cracked
> 
> just got lab results! TSH 10.5(should be <1) TF4 12.5 (Should be 20), thay have upped me from 75mcg to 100mcg, getting there


Great job! You are the master of you mind, body and soul.

Good on the the thyroid medication. Low and slow. You *WILL! *get there and without over shooting your goal level.

Keep hanging in there!


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

i heard most people end up on 125/150mcg, is that were u presume i will be?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

A total non-functioning thyroid would be between 200 and 300 mcg.

It can take a long time, years, for the thyroid to burn totally off with RAI, surgery or hypos on meds.

Where you end up depends on your metabolism, genetic make-up and treatment.

We all are different.

I never reached that high of a med. dose.

~~~~~~

Medicines heals doubts as well as diseases. ~Karl Marx


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> i heard most people end up on 125/150mcg, is that were u presume i will be?


That's where I ended up post op but have shifted gears and added Cytomel so now I'm at 125mcg/5mcg - but I had a complete TT.

Andros - very interesting info about the amount necessary for a non functioning thyroid. What weight do they assume for an individual that would need that amount?

If one follows the Synthroid recommended dosage for replacement that person would weigh 250 - 388 pounds for a replacement dosage of 200-300mcg.

http://www.synthroid.com
The average full replacement dose of levothyroxine sodium is approximately 1.7 mcg/kg/day (e.g., 100-125 mcg/dayfor a 70 kg adult). Older patients may require less than 1 mcg/kg/day. Levothyroxine sodium doses greater than 200 mcg/day are seldom required. An inadequate response to daily doses ≥ 300 mcg/day is rare and may indicate poor compliance, malabsorption, and/or drug interactions.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

i weigh about 250lbs, but on a diet and loosing weigth slowly, i hope to finish up around, 210lbs which is my natural weight


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

the weight is coming down. i have an appointment with the endo next week, see what he says.
anyone have shooting pains in their collar bone? i get it in my left side?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> the weight is coming down. i have an appointment with the endo next week, see what he says.
> anyone have shooting pains in their collar bone? i get it in my left side?


So glad to hear that the weight is coming off!! I know you are very pleased w/ that!

With the pain re the left clavical; that is a mystery. I would have no idea. Pain does radiate from the point of origin so, I am thinking maybe you should talk to your doc, make sure your heart is okay, carotoid artery and "stuff" like that. It could be as simple as a nerve impingement.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Andros/All,

Hope you are all well.

My latest lab results TSH 0.41, in normal range. feel fine most the time. putting a little weight back on but because i eat alot of what i want. in fact considering what i eat im surprised i havnt put mor eon, im only taking a couple of pounds

im on 100mcg of levothyroxine, ive been told sea kelp is good, any ideas?


----------

